# Gout....



## Sundance

Is there any information on stings for gout??

Preferably first hand.... not googled. 

Thanks


----------



## odfrank

I've been getting gout for forty years and I've been stung regularly for forty years. I had some gout last week and I have had many more stings the last few months than usual. Indomethicin and cherries, those are my cures. And watch out for shellfish and beans, especially mixed with alcohol consumption.


----------



## Sundance

odfrank said:


> I had some gout last week and I have had many more stings the last few months than usual.


Just getting over a nasty right big toe bout with gout myself.
I've only had 2 bad attacks. The first was just plain nasty!!

It's hard to explain to other folks just how intense the pain
is. The first was Feb '07 and I've had a few minor ones in
between. This last one was bad (not as bad as the first) 
and laid me up for over a week.

Indomethacin works the best for me to and I hit the cherries
and watermelon hard. Gave up booze many years ago.

As far as bee stings I get my share but I was wondering if
a few stings directly on the affected joint would help?


----------



## suttonbeeman

Indomethacin worked good for me....had it once in my thumb. Havent had it since, still drink my cold beer...but only about a case to two a month in summer and a case a month in winter. Hope I dont have to quit...ONE cold beer after a days hot work is refreshing! Evidentually bee stings dont help!


----------



## JBG

I have had multiple gout attacks over the years and am no stranger to the pain.
I no longer have to control my uric acid level with allopurinol as I have been able to stabilize with diet and excer. Mostly avoiding to much alch. and overindulgence in general. I had a knee injury that was getting chronic to the pain level of a gout attack. I started with bees here this summer and went barehanded one day taking 5 stings to each hand which worked like an off switch on the pain and inflamation of the knee. Not like indocyn or any anti-inflmmatory or pain killer that really just turns down the volume. The stings completely turned off both pain and inflamation. So now I'm hooked. Going on two months I have not needed to get re-stung. I guess they did not go to chiropractic school!


----------



## seamuswildflower

gout can bee controlled with apple cider vinegar taken orally or soak in with hot water works like a charm!


----------



## Lburou

*Apitheripy....Why I came back to beekeeping!*

I spoke with my doctor about my mild case of gout this morning...

In summer, gout doesn't bother me too much (the warmer temperatures of summer increase the efficiency of blood circulation and the uric acid gets filtered before it crystallizes). In winter, the painful and destructive crystals form in my joints.

I'm off allepurinol and celebrex for the summer(!), but the crystals will form again when it cools off and I'll be back on allepurinol. I'm saving my kidneys as much as I can by doing this sporadic use of allepurinol.

I work the bees without gloves and have a few stings each week. The stings help me with the symptoms of gout and osteoarthritis -not the causes. 

Your results may vary.


----------



## Bob J

*Re: Apitheripy....Why I came back to beekeeping!*

I had a bad attack in August 2012 and decided to go the diet and exercise route..... Essentially Vegetarian with no coffee or beer.... I have a stock of allopurinol just in case but so far have not had to go there.... Like many of the other posters have noticed that the stings helped my arthritis but did not do much for my gout when I was having the attacks....


----------



## Gino45

*Re: Apitheripy....Why I came back to beekeeping!*

You guys talking diet are on the right track. Gout is caused by dietary excesses. Three things that can cause it are alcohol, coffee, and chocolate. Again, to excess. Of course, different folks have different tolerances.

I've experienced gout in the big toe, but its been awhile. Over a year ago I awoke with a swollen and painful knee for no good reason. My doctor suggested gout. I applied bee stings to the hot spot, starting with 1 and eventually working up to 4 at a time. Eventually the pain disappeared; however, I no longer squat down like I was always able to do prior to this.


----------



## Wio

We use bee venom therapy to treat gout for the last two years.
We have observed that the first days after the treatment may be more difficult for gout patients compared to healthy persons.
More inflammation, more reaction!
However, after 3 days, an improvement can be noticed.
Normally we apply bee stings on acupuncture points.
Liver 1, 2 and 3, spleen 1 and 2, stomach 36.
If you are interested in bee sting gout treatment,
you can see a video on youtube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5XW6nsSD9k


----------



## Wio

We updated the video, the video link above does not work any more.
If you are interested in bee sting gout treatment,
you can see the new video on youtube:
https://youtu.be/mXtMA9VoxWU


----------



## Michael Bush

I don't know anything about stings for gout, but cherries (juice, fresh, dried etc.) seem to make a big difference.

http://www.webmd.com/arthritis/news/20101110/cherries-may-cut-risk-of-gout-flare-ups


----------

